# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Spaghetti and Meatballwich

## miss9ball

This looks amazing. Pondering whether it can be done at home..

----------

LongTermGuy (12-20-2016),Retiredat50 (12-20-2016),Rutabaga (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Anything can be done at home. And better! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Anything can be done at home. And better!


Okay, I'm giving this a shot this weekend. Pics if it happens.. I think I can. Just need to figure out the proper way to form the spaghetti-bread because they don't really show you in the video.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-21-2016)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Too many carbs.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

You could do that in a wrap(pizza dough:whatever) and use and hold more sauce and cheese.

----------

LongTermGuy (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I'll pass. I'm on the fence for either Chicken salad or Chicken n Dumplings.

I lean towards the dumplings.

Unfortunately I've heard there's a shortage of the proper peppers  :Frown:

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

Plenty of napkins please!

----------

LongTermGuy (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Plenty of napkins please!


Seriously! This is not a date meal! lol. I want no one of the opposite sex seeing me eat this. Not ladylike.

It does have a lot of carbs. Although I bet it's less carbs than a whole bowl of spaghetti, which is how I would normally eat the dish..

----------

Kodiak (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Okay, I'm giving this a shot this weekend. Pics if it happens.. I think I can. Just need to figure out the proper way to form the spaghetti-bread because they don't really show you in the video.


Looks to me that after they chop the seasoned sketties, they form them by hand and use that flattening Device. Kinda like making hash browns or tater tots. I have no idea how or what binds them. Prolly egg or a secret.  
They are kinda skimpy on content. 
 Different cheeses, fresh  homegrown 'maters, mushrooms, and smothered onions would nail it and still keep it In the pizza category.

----------

Daily Bread (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Looks to me that after they chop the seasoned sketties, they form them by hand and use that flattening Device. Kinda like making hash browns or tater tots. I have no idea how or what binds them. Prolly egg or a secret.  
> They are kinda skimpy on content. 
>  Different cheeses, fresh  homegrown 'maters, mushrooms, and smothered onions would nail it and still keep it In the pizza category.


"Sketties," lol. Yeah, I think he was pouring egg onto them. So it must be dry, chop, pour the egg and form, then fry like hashbrowns, etc. Bit of parm...

So hungry now.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Too many carbs.


Oh, hell no. Da meatballs negate dat. 
I think it was Conan or beastmaster movie where the hot chick tells the skeptical hero to jump off the castle wall into the moat 100 feet below. He's says no. She says;

"You wanna live forever!"

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> 


lolol

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Plenty of napkins please!


Mandatory for excellence.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


My moms mantra when she overcooked liver tougher than a shoe sole.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> "Sketties," lol. Yeah, I think he was pouring egg onto them. So it must be dry, chop, pour the egg and form, then fry like hashbrowns, etc. Bit of parm...
> 
> So hungry now.


Prolly don't need a binder. If you don't rinse them or slightly overcook them( not Al dente), there is prolly enough starch on them to bind them.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

That schetti looks like it's got cheese holding it together . Gotta be cheddar or American with an egg binder (I have no freakin clue what I'm talking about) .

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

I found a few more recipes online for this. Some use a binder, some don't. I have a feeling a person could really spend some time figuring this dish out. Might be worth it. I'm going to try it soon. 

I will be using veggie meatballs, though. I know, crazytown. But I just went veggie about a month ago.

----------

LongTermGuy (12-20-2016),Midgardian (12-20-2016)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I found a few more recipes online for this. Some use a binder, some don't. I have a feeling a person could really spend some time figuring this dish out. Might be worth it. I'm going to try it soon. 
> 
> I will be using veggie meatballs, though. I know, crazytown. But I just went veggie about a month ago.


What they were pouring on the noodles in the video was melted butter, then they added in a lot of Parmesan cheese (the cheese and butter cooked hot make the binder(like plastic)). After they mixed it, then they spread it on a cookie sheet, froze it, then cut it and then back in the freezer until they cooked it.

It looks impressive, but a regular meatball sub on good bread probably tastes better  :Smile: 

P.S. What they made was basically... Lasagna

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That schetti looks like it's got cheese holding it together . Gotta be cheddar or American with an egg binder (I have no freakin clue what I'm talking about) .


Yummy.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

I have eaten a lot of spaghetti since I started this thread. I'm not saying how much. But let it suffice to say I didn't make the sandwich. I just made spaghetti and meatballs with parm and sauce and stuffed my face. All this talk about delicious carbs went straight to my stomach!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: Fancy sandwich meatballs will have to wait for another day.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-21-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I found a few more recipes online for this. Some use a binder, some don't. I have a feeling a person could really spend some time figuring this dish out. Might be worth it. I'm going to try it soon. 
> 
> I will be using veggie meatballs, though. I know, crazytown. But I just went veggie about a month ago.


Dairy, fish or complete vegan?

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Dairy, fish or complete vegan?


Dairy and fish I still eat! I could never do without it. I think vegan is not a very healthy diet for humans.. most of the meat I eat anyway was seafood. It is the best food to me. And I have a thing for cheese  :Smile:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have eaten a lot of spaghetti since I started this thread. I'm not saying how much. But let it suffice to say I didn't make the sandwich. I just made spaghetti and meatballs with parm and sauce and stuffed my face. All this talk about delicious carbs went straight to my stomach!
> 
> Fancy sandwich meatballs will have to wait for another day.


That's all that really counts.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Dairy and fish I still eat! I could never do without it. I think vegan is not a very healthy diet for humans.. most of the meat I eat anyway was seafood. It is the best food to me. And I have a thing for cheese


Hoo boy! Loves me some cheese and seafood. 
Fresh seafood dans la louisienne!

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Dairy and fish I still eat! I could never do without it. I think vegan is not a very healthy diet for humans.. most of the meat I eat anyway was seafood. It is the best food to me. And I have a thing for cheese


Now you have just figured out the insanity of the liberal diet.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
No meat. No fish. No brains.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Now you have just figured out the insanity of the liberal diet. 
> No meat. No fish. No brains.


No meat! No fish! No morals!

No brains for you. Silly libtards

----------



----------


## miss9ball

> Hoo boy! Loves me some cheese and seafood. 
> Fresh seafood dans la louisienne!


I need a New Orleans trip, they have the best seafood there. Now I know you'll say it's better in the parishes outside the city, huh? But I've only been to N.O. and a day trip to Oak Alley. But I've never eaten in LA outside the city

----------


## JustPassinThru

Ah, to be able to eat like this.  I remember when I could sit and eat two plates of spaghetti, and not even think about it.

Nope, no more.  Gotta watch the diet.  No sugar; controlled carbs...AND...NO...POTATOES!

I can't STAND it!

Make things worse...I get the report back from the doc yesterday.  All this reduced-carbs, enhanced-exercise stuff...is working. 

Means I have to keep it up.  Forever 'n ever, amen.

All I gotta do to live forever, is live a life not worth living.... :Geez:

----------

Retiredat50 (12-21-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I need a New Orleans trip, they have the best seafood there. Now I know you'll say it's better in the parishes outside the city, huh? But I've only been to N.O. and a day trip to Oak Alley. But I've never eaten in LA outside the city


I don't like the mob controlled, homo , San Francisco number two( and I do mean shit) city called Nola. I hate the democrat political cesspool that it is. It can die a slow death like all other liberal cities. Katrina just helped it along. 

Tbe  real wonders of the unknown  lay in the Cajun/French culture and those who have the ability to take you into the vast wilderness of the Atchafalaya Basin.

----------


## miss9ball

> Ah, to be able to eat like this.  I remember when I could sit and eat two plates of spaghetti, and not even think about it.
> 
> Nope, no more.  Gotta watch the diet.  No sugar; controlled carbs...AND...NO...POTATOES!
> 
> I can't STAND it!
> 
> Make things worse...I get the report back from the doc yesterday.  All this reduced-carbs, enhanced-exercise stuff...is working. 
> 
> Means I have to keep it up.  Forever 'n ever, amen.
> ...


Ha ha ha! Honestly, no one should be eating like that. I guess we get away with it for a little while. I normally don't eat this way too often. But sometimes I give myself a break.. I have a "cheat" day every so often  :Smile: 

The low-carb and exercise does work, doesn't it? It's amazing. Are you doing it for weight loss, mostly?

----------


## miss9ball

> I don't like the mob controlled, homo , San Francisco number two( and I do mean shit) city called Nola. I hate the democrat political cesspool that it is. It can die a slow death like all other liberal cities. Katrina just helped it along. 
> 
> Tbe  real wonders of the unknown  lay in the Cajun/French culture and those who have the ability to take you into the vast wilderness of the Atchafalaya Basin.


lol  :Smile: 

Y'all and them words. There is a street in the city I can sort of pronounce but it's crazy.. I think it's pronounced "Chop-a-too-laz" but I can't remember how to spell it.

Yes, I definitely want to get out that way someday. I have been hearing about real Cajun food for a long time!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ah, to be able to eat like this.  I remember when I could sit and eat two plates of spaghetti, and not even think about it.
> 
> Nope, no more.  Gotta watch the diet.  No sugar; controlled carbs...AND...NO...POTATOES!
> 
> I can't STAND it!
> 
> Make things worse...I get the report back from the doc yesterday.  All this reduced-carbs, enhanced-exercise stuff...is working. 
> 
> Means I have to keep it up.  Forever 'n ever, amen.
> ...


Look for the numbers. Doctors lie.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ha ha ha! Honestly, no one should be eating like that. I guess we get away with it for a little while. I normally don't eat this way too often. But sometimes I give myself a break.. I have a "cheat" day every so often 
> 
> The low-carb and exercise does work, doesn't it? It's amazing. Are you doing it for weight loss, mostly?


Diabetes, mostly.  I'd been "pre-diabetic" for about eight years, and three years ago I went over the line.  Type II...later onset.  

Type I used to be called "juvenile" diabetes because it would show up in kids.  It's a genetic thing; and most of those cases have to be treated with insulin injections.

Type II is understood to be metabolic in origin.  Genetics plays a part; but the single biggest precursor to it is lack of proper sleep and lack of exercise.  It's now become the Railroaders' Bane...in Cleveland, where I worked for ten years on the railroad, three-fifths of the locomotive engineers in the terminal had Type II.

And I developed it.

Now, with my back issues...and physical therapy...and having to watch my diet, and having the time to take daily power-walks and/or travel by bicycle...my A1C hemoglobin measurement, the modern way to check on diabetic condition, is going in the right direction.  I'm now borderline...which is quite an improvement over two years ago.

I have only lost..._TWO...POUNDS!!_ for all this work and worry and self-denial....

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Diabetes, mostly.  I'd been "pre-diabetic" for about eight years, and three years ago I went over the line.  Type II...later onset.  
> 
> Type I used to be called "juvenile" diabetes because it would show up in kids.  It's a genetic thing; and most of those cases have to be treated with insulin injections.
> 
> Type II is understood to be metabolic in origin.  Genetics plays a part; but the single biggest precursor to it is lack of proper sleep and lack of exercise.  It's now become the Railroaders' Bane...in Cleveland, where I worked for ten years on the railroad, three-fifths of the locomotive engineers in the terminal had Type II.
> 
> And I developed it.
> 
> Now, with my back issues...and physical therapy...and having to watch my diet, and having the time to take daily power-walks and/or travel by bicycle...my A1C hemoglobin measurement, the modern way to check on diabetic condition, is going in the right direction.  I'm now borderline...which is quite an improvement over two years ago.
> ...


Good for you, wow. Turning it around.

My friend had that "juvenile" diabetes as a kid. She turned it around by doing what you are doing and wound up never developing the condition, but she has made daily exercise a part of her life for 20 years to avoid it. It is no picnic, but the payoff is worth it! That's awesome that you were able to do change the direction of things

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Good for you, wow. Turning it around.
> 
> My friend had that "juvenile" diabetes as a kid. She turned it around by doing what you are doing and wound up never developing the condition, but she has made daily exercise a part of her life for 20 years to avoid it. It is no picnic, but the payoff is worth it! That's awesome that you were able to do change the direction of things


All I had to do, was kiss my career goodbye...

Not that I have any sorrows.  I'd come to hate the #@&*% railroad...ALL railroads.  Institutionally, they're not willing to change the lifestyle that's come to be...

Time out of mind, there were train crews of five men on each train...three at the head end, and two in the caboose.  The men were needed to stop trains, in the age before air brakes.

Not so afterwards, but union contracts and union pressures kept five-man crews until the early 1980s.  Railroad management utilized this extra manpower by not planning crew management.  Train runs were "on-call" any hour of the day.

That's hard, but with five men there's plenty of leeway.  Someone might be new; someone might be hung over, someone might be exhausted...but SOMEONE on that crew would be awake and know where he was.  The "fireman" on a diesel locomotive was always a running joke; but when you call him what he really was, an "assistant engineer," it made more sense.

Two-man crews became the norm suddenly in the 1980s; but the On-Call status remained.  No longer was there the extra men.  And runs became longer...the FRA used to have a maximum hours-of-service limit of 16 hours.  Of course no one can be expected to work that long, day after day.  Most trips were eight to ten hours.

The FRA dropped that to twelve hours; and around about 2000, suddenly, our days started getting LONGER.  To...TWELVE HOURS.  Day after day.  Twelve hours with no meal break and no coffee breaks, and over-the-road crews couldn't even stretch their legs.  Old engineers started dying of heart attacks.  One, in Cleveland, died in the cab, and was so fat and heavy they couldn't get his corpse out.  Welders had to cut the cab side-wall out to remove the body.

And it remains to this day.  And I've had enough...the job is not fascinating enough or rewarding enough to want to keep on doing it.

The only fascinating and rewarding part of it...is PAYDAY.  Which I now don't have.

----------

